
Twilio to Acquire Leading Email API Platform, SendGrid - 127001brewer
https://www.twilio.com/blog/twilio-to-acquire-sendgrid
======
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18223645)

~~~
127001brewer
Thanks, I meant to post this link instead:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/01/twilio-closes-
acquisition-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/01/twilio-closes-acquisition-
of-email-specialist-sendgrid-in-all-stock-deal-now-worth-3b/)

